# Mayo's TT bike



## billym99 (Apr 8, 2004)

What was Mayo riding during Stage 7 ITT? It didn't have the large rear cutout that the Ordu has, but had a similar looking downtube and very similar graphics.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

billym99 said:


> What was Mayo riding during Stage 7 ITT? It didn't have the large rear cutout that the Ordu has, but had a similar looking downtube and very similar graphics.



It was a custom aluminum crono (time trial frame) painted to look like an ordu. Apparently Mr. Mayo prefers a more severe slope to the top tube of his tt bikes.


----------

